#  > Geral >  > Tutoriais >  >  Como instalar e jogar LOL no Linux + Perguntas e respostas sobre GNU/Linux

## HackerBuiu

*O que é Linux?*

*Resposta: Linux é o Kernel,coração do sistema operacional,assim como o motor é o coração do carro,sem o coração ambos não funcionam*

*O que é GNU?*

*Resposta: É um projeto criado em 1983/1984 por Richard Stallmam para criar um sistema operacional livre e de código aberto.*

*Quais as vantagens?*

*Resposta: O GNU/Linux é leve,robusto,seguro,estável,transparente,personalizável,flexível,gratuito,intuitivo,dedutivo e sem falar que a maioria das distros GNU/Linux te oferecem privacidade.*

*O Código é aberto para aperfeiçoar o sistema.*

*Não tem crack o que evita a pirataria de software.*

*Não tem serial number porque os programas são livres e de código aberto.*
*Não tem desfragmentador de disco porque o GNU/Linux já é leve.*

*O Firewall IPTABLES te dá total liberdade para você criar sua própria regra de segurança.*

*O Kernel é monolítico e modular,o monolítico permite maior segurança e melhor desempenho do sistema e o modular carrega só os modulos necessários para deixar mais enxuto/compacto/leve.*

*Quais as desvantagens?*
*Resposta: Os programas e jogos 3D são criados geralmente para Windows.*

*Não tem facilidade de uso,considerando que só o gerenciador de pacotes da sua distro traz facilidade de uso para instalação do programa que você quer.*

*Os criadores do GNU/Linux tem boas metas?*

*Resposta: É claro que tem,se não tivessem o Linux não seria tão bom quanto é hoje.*

*Porque o Linux é educação?*

*Resposta: O GNU/Linux é educação porque é difícil,e porque não te dá o peixe,ele te ensina a pescar,ter conhecimento.*

*Porque as empresas devem adotar Linux?*

*Resposta: Porque além de ter toda as vantagens que citei acima,o Linux é gratuito e não pago como o Windows,o DVD do Windows 10 custa mais ou menos 500 reais,o custo para empresa seria praticamente zero,ela só teria que investir um baixo custo com profissionalização dos funcionários,para que o tal funcionário tenha o certificado LPI(Certificado de profissional em Linux).*

*O presidente da Microsoft disse uma vez que o Linux é um cancer,ele quis dizer que o Linux está dominando o mercado,assim como o câncer domina o corpo e depois mata,no caso o Linux está dominando o mercado e matando o Windows.Se não me engano foi Steve Ballmer que falou isso,não sei se escrevi certo o nome dele.*

*O Trabalho no Linux é ininterrupto de modo que quando acaba um trabalho no ocidente,começa um trabalho no oriente e vice-versa.*


*Curiosidade:*

*Em 1992 o Professor e especialista em sistemas operacionais,Professor Andrew Tanembaum,criticou o Linux,dizendo que o mesmo era obsoleto/ultrapassado/etc..*
*Os motivos dele:*

*O Código do Linux não era feito por uma única pessoa.*

*O Linux tinha o Kernel monolítico portanto era ultrapassado.*

*O Linux só trabalhava com os processadores Intel.*

*O sistema de arquivos do Linux era um Hack para melhorar o desempenho do sistema.*

*E ele Andrew Tanembaum investiu todas suas fichas no sistema Hurd.*

*No final das contas o Linux teve futuro,pois o kernel monolitico se demonstrou ser seguro e com melhor desempenho para o sistema,o código é aperfeiçoado até hoje por hackers e desenvolvedores,os processadores intel são ubiquos até hoje ou seja vendidos em toda parte do mundo e encaixou perfeitamente com a linha de produção do Linux,e o sistema de arquivos do Linux ajudou o Linux a ser mais leve que o Windows até hoje.*

*O que aconteceu com o HURD que o Tanembaum investiu todas as suas fichas?*

*Esse sistema ficou esquecido por todos os hackers do mundo,pois não atingiu nenhuma linha de produção,hoje é só usado pelos mais hackudos,mas não chegou a ser tão popular quanto o Linux por causa da sua linha de produção.*

 

*Vídeo aula minha de como instalar e jogar LOL no Linux:



*

----------

